# Nerd Rep! Showin off you "Nerd" side



## Noir (Aug 13, 2009)

Alrighty folks! This thread idea hit me like a ton of bricks (thanks to crystal haha) and could be fun! Showing off pics of what you love doing and what people consider "Nerdy". Anywhere from LARPing to giving it your all on "Rock Band" or Good old fashion Con pics. Be proud and show off! 







Star Wars...does a body good...


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 13, 2009)

Both my son and husband want one of those light sabers.. My 6 year old already has 5 sabers of varying types. not one of those though  
I'll have to look for some of my geekier photos. I know they're out there! lol


----------



## Crystal (Aug 13, 2009)

I feel famous.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 13, 2009)

Nerd with a camera. OH SHI-


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 13, 2009)

*
Noir: 
Great thread and it is a nice surprize to have us all share our fun 'Nerd' toy.
Hmmm I might not have a Light Saber- but ; I'll raise ya one  Slide Rule ... 
I even put on my Nerdy Glasses from Grad School for this occassion 
*

*
Don't make me go ballistic- I'll post pictures of me with my Stat Books
* :happy:












*The Slide Rule : Mechnical Analog Computer Nerd Toy of Choice*
*1600 -1974*


*Great Historical Site About the Slide Rule *

*Eric's Slide Rule Site*


----------



## Teleute (Aug 13, 2009)

omg SLIDE RULE PICTURE! I love it


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 13, 2009)

Teleute said:


> omg SLIDE RULE PICTURE! I love it








*Slide Rule Tie Clip*

From the Eric's Slide Rule site- Kinda neat huh .....


----------



## PhatChk (Aug 13, 2009)

This how much of a geek I am this is my comic, manga and anime collection.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 13, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> This how much of a geek I am this is my comic, manga and anime collection.



*
Very impressive Phatchk- where did u get the Anime Statues? ( not sure what you call them)? was this at the Conventions or do u go to specialty stores like Toy Tokyo?
*


----------



## joh (Aug 13, 2009)

Does this count? It's something I like to do and definitely a reason I'm accused for being a nerd!


----------



## Crystal (Aug 13, 2009)

I *heart *this thread so much.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 13, 2009)

joh said:


> Does this count? It's something I like to do and definitely a reason I'm accused for being a nerd!



*Heck yeah - it counts of course I was going old school with the Slide Rule .. Of course we cannot forget the Tabulating Machine &
Abacus
*


----------



## joh (Aug 14, 2009)

Or the Analytical Engine 
P.S. I'd never heard of the Slide Rule. Something I definitely want now, beats carrying around my giant TI-83 in my pockets all day, even if I do lose a little functionality and ease of use, heh.


----------



## comaseason (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome thread!

Here's me in my favorite t-shirt





My recent vinyl purchases:





My movie collection (300+)





...And the spreadsheet I have to keep them all straight...


----------



## joh (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh my god I love that shirt. Did a school paper on open source before, lol.

Hmmm, i should take a picture of the new shirt my girlfriend gave me! RECURSION!!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 14, 2009)

comaseason said:


> My movie collection (300+)
> 
> ...And the spreadsheet I have to keep them all straight...



Marry me..


----------



## Noir (Aug 14, 2009)

YES!!! Glad this thread is kicking off! All of you=WIN.


----------



## comaseason (Aug 14, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Marry me..



Sweet! I knew my nerdirificness would one day land me a man!


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 14, 2009)

Been wondering about a spreadsheet or some other program to catalogue my assload of DVDs and CDs.

Probably far more trouble than it's worth...

Anyway, old pics of my stereo speakers! (Things haven't changed much, I've just added two smaller bookshelf speakers on the dresser, and a center speaker for full surround.)











and a couple other units (hehe, unit.):



(the CD player is no longer there and the turntable has been moved across the shelf to its old place)





Also, did 



I 



mention 



CDs?


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 14, 2009)

I am a utter Anime geek... and Audio/Headphone geek!

If anyone is interested in seeing pics I will take some later I have like 1000+ anime dvds and rather a lot of manga tooooo... and lots of headphones and amps and ... good nerdy stuffs!

But uh... here are some I prepared earlier!

"Noir, The nerd is strong in you... Come over to the Geek side!"






One of my dozens of Tachikoma






Superman Pose, Nerd Glasses, Pac-man hoodie, Rorschach shirt and about to go see Watchmen


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Aug 14, 2009)

Okay so...I can easily say that my anime/art book/toy/manga/posters dwarf what has been shown so far after 15 years of collecting, [my crowning piece is my 1979 copy of JUNE yaoi manga magazine in mint condition] unfortunately this nerd doesn't own a digicam to proove the size of her collection right now. So! 
Otakon






My not to secret passion for Natural History Museums [favorites: The ROM, Philly's, and Washington DC]





Oh, and more Otakon! With a little extra color in my hair this particular year. And my "They Might be Giants" shirt on!





I also claim to be a sci-fi nerd when it comes to shows like Hercules, Xena, La Femme Nikita, BSG, and Buffy.

I'm considering a trek [yes I also love Star Trek TNG] to GameX con in Philly this year. ^.^


----------



## Noir (Aug 14, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> "Noir, The nerd is strong in you... Come over to the Geek side!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh lightsaber duel is so on! And yes to Tachikoma!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't have a photo to post, but merely an observation. I never really considered my husband a "nerd" before, but based on the photos, he might just qualify a bit.


----------



## ladle (Aug 14, 2009)

Me at the natural history museum in NY posing with a giant meteorite cos I had no friends...
Now if that doesn't scream NEEEEEEEEERD then nothing does 

View attachment DSC_2009_2.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2009)

MsGreenLantern said:


> My not to secret passion for Natural History Museums [favorites: The ROM, Philly's, and Washington DC]





ladle said:


> Me at the natural history museum in NY posing with a giant meteorite cos I had no friends...
> Now if that doesn't scream NEEEEEEEEERD then nothing does




**** Ladle & MsGreenLantern ; we have the ultimate Nerd Excursion 'The Natural History Museum' - great place to visit And hang out during Thanksgiving Eve to see the floats getting prepped for the Parade. *






comaseason said:


> Awesome thread!
> Here's me in my favorite t-shirt



*
Love the shirt OpenSource Rules - R
Rules!!!! 


*


----------



## ladle (Aug 14, 2009)

You also know you are a true NERD when you see this sign in the museum and it infuriates you enough to take a picture of it. All I wanted to see was some rare stones....damnit! 

View attachment DSC_2010.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 14, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Superman Pose, Nerd Glasses, Pac-man hoodie, Rorschach shirt and about to go see Watchmen



*
Great pose T-Bear: love the "Nerd" glasses.... 
& Superman Pose
*


*** The "Clark Kents" over the years Salute you for your Superman Pose ****




*Kirk Alyn*







*Dean Caine*
*Brandon Routh*
*George Reeves*
*Cristopher Reeves*
*Dean Caine*
*Cristopher Reeves*
*Brandon Routh*


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 14, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Superman Pose, Nerd Glasses, Pac-man hoodie, Rorschach shirt and about to go see Watchmen



That Pac-Man hoodie is awesome!!! me want!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 14, 2009)

Okay, i think this makes me nerdy. I was playing in bed last night with my DSi and took these pictures. I was having a lot of fun for like a half hour  

View attachment HNI_0007.JPG


View attachment HNI_0008.JPG


View attachment HNI_0011.JPG


----------



## Edens_heel (Aug 14, 2009)

I am so very much going to have to post pics of my books, comics, dvd, and video game collections... ah geekdom, 'tis waht gives me strength.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 14, 2009)

I love the thread! Great Idea Noir! 



I don't know if this would make me a nerd but this is something I enjoy doing every once in a while..lol..
this one is a re-post..




This is from a few yrs ago..lol..but it was fun!




I may not be a Nerd, but I am sure a Dork!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 15, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I love the thread! Great Idea Noir!
> 
> 
> This is from a few yrs ago..lol..but it was fun!
> ...


 That's a cute photo


----------



## Keb (Aug 15, 2009)

Hm, I've shown most of these pics on DIMs before, but I think they might qualify me! (Oh, and my dad, an actual rocket scientist, has a slide rule tie clip. It's among his favorites.) 





Going to see the most recent Trek movie





My character at the Virginia Renaissance Faire, Lady Elizabeth Cecil (wife of Robert Cecil, eventual 1st Earl of Salisbury--though Elizabeth died while he was but a knight). 





Spreading Halloween joy in Japan, back in 2006. I just love this shot.





Anyone need some magic?

FYI, all the costumes here were made by yours truly.


----------



## BbwPennyLane (Aug 15, 2009)

Does this count??
I wear it often.. and Yes... I give out tons of free hugs. 

View attachment 101_3043.jpg


----------



## BbwPennyLane (Aug 15, 2009)

ladle said:


> Me at the natural history museum in NY posing with a giant meteorite cos I had no friends...
> Now if that doesn't scream NEEEEEEEEERD then nothing does



hahaha you look so proud in that pic... 
i love it.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 15, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> Okay, i think this makes me nerdy. I was playing in bed last night with my DSi and took these pictures. I was having a lot of fun for like a half hour



*HottiMagan: I love the Mario Picture- very cute*



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I love the thread! Great Idea Noir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
EDA: you make one Gorgeous Nerd
* :wubu:




Keb said:


> Hm, I've shown most of these pics on DIMs before, but I think they might qualify me! (Oh, and my dad, an actual rocket scientist, has a slide rule tie clip. It's among his favorites.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Sorry Keb: 
We don't need more Magic or Lady Elizabeth Cecil-
but, you look absolutely stunning in the Star Trek Uniform...

We need more of you in Trekkie Gear 
And that Slide Rule Tie Clip - a treasure if one can find them. 
* :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 15, 2009)

BbwPennyLane said:


> Does this count??
> I wear it often.. and Yes... I give out tons of free hugs.



*Free Hugs for being a NERD - heck that sounds like a Win-Win Scenario * :smitten: :wubu: :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## 0nlnn (Aug 15, 2009)

And that is but a scratching of the surface...(sorry about the blurry pictures, was using an iPhone...)


----------



## 0nlnn (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh yeah! I also have a SNES with a lot of good games, I just haven't unpacked it from when I went on vacation -_-


----------



## PhatChk (Aug 15, 2009)

Me at the 2008 Anime convention. I was Victoria Everglot from Corpse Bride. My friend was Emily. My mother was Emma from a Victorian Love Story. My sister queen of hearts, friends as Alice in wonderland, my little cousin as the 5 spade.


----------



## PhatChk (Aug 16, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Very impressive Phatchk- where did u get the Anime Statues? ( not sure what you call them)? was this at the Conventions or do u go to specialty stores like Toy Tokyo?
> *



Hey Tony

I do get the my figurines at the con. They tend to be a lot cheaper at the con, also expensive you just got to know how to talk to them. lol Toytokyo.com is a good place to get them even though i had shipping charges. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 16, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> Me at the 2008 Anime convention. I was Victoria Everglot from Corpse Bride. My friend was Emily. My mother was Emma from a Victorian Love Story. My sister queen of hearts, friends as Alice in wonderland, my little cousin as the 5 spade.



*You all look adorable - heck not only do you look gorgeous in your dress -:wubu: how the heck did u convince your Mom to join in * :happy:




PhatChk said:


> Hey Tony
> 
> I do get the my figurines at the con. They tend to be a lot cheaper at the con, also expensive you just got to know how to talk to them. lol Toytokyo.com is a good place to get them even though i had shipping charges. lol



*Toy Tokyo is a fun place to go - the one time I did enter the store - I saw Ron Perlman ( all the customers were nice and pretty much elft him alone) - I think he was shopping for family members. Now do you also go to comic book conventions - I just got a Postcard today on an upcoming event 
SuperMegaShow & ComicFest
*


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 16, 2009)

0nlnn said:


> And that is but a scratching of the surface...(sorry about the blurry pictures, was using an iPhone...)



*Nice collection of stuff 0nlnn- what is standing next to the Pez Collectible? Couldn't make it out? *


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 16, 2009)

**** To the uninformed- that think All Nerds are weaklings.*... 






*Donald C. Reinhoudt*
Don Reinhoudt Former powerlifter and strongman from Brocton, New York. After obtaining a degree in finance, Don worked as an accountant and a youth worker during his professional career.

*Stats*
Birthdate: March 6, 1945 
Height: 6'3.5" 
Weight: 360 to 380 lbs. 
Measurements: 
60" chest 
22.75" biceps 
18.5" forearms 
22" neck 
34" thigh 

*Powerlifting Records (1970s)*
Squat: 934.5lb in competition 
Bench: 607 lb in competition[ 
Deadlift: 885.5 lb in competition 
Powerlifting Total: 2391 pounds


----------



## 0nlnn (Aug 16, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Nice collection of stuff 0nlnn- what is standing next to the Pez Collectible? Couldn't make it out? *



I believe that is an air fresher thingy...


----------



## pdesil071189 (Aug 17, 2009)

Call me a nerd but today I corrected the Discovery Channel they said that Tampa, FL was the lightning capital of the US which is False it is indeed Clearwater, FL. Its about 10 miles Across the bay. (Quite a pretty drive) My parents called me a nerd


----------



## Skaster (Aug 17, 2009)

What a cool thread. I love you, you wonderful people. First I thought, hey I can play, too, but then realized that I cannot really compete. All I can come up with is a bunch of worn out teeshirts.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 17, 2009)

This is such a cool fun thread! I'm loving the pics everyone!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 17, 2009)

Skaster said:


> What a cool thread. I love you, you wonderful people. First I thought, hey I can play, too, but then realized that I cannot really compete. All I can come up with is a bunch of worn out teeshirts.



*Skaster: Love the Linux Shirt ... you'll have to get some more of your neat tech and sci fi related stuff out...*


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 17, 2009)

pdesil071189 said:


> Call me a nerd but today I corrected the Discovery Channel they said that Tampa, FL was the lightning capital of the US which is False it is indeed Clearwater, FL. Its about 10 miles Across the bay. (Quite a pretty drive) My parents called me a nerd




Neat picture- did u take it?


----------



## pdesil071189 (Aug 17, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Neat picture- did u take it?



no i found it online i have a few lightning pics bu nothing this 
cool


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 17, 2009)

pdesil071189 said:


> no i found it online i have a few lightning pics bu nothing this
> cool



you should post them-i'm sure they would be pretty neat....

===========================

*Some other interesting NERD Threads* 

Nerd Credentials


Strange Hobbies


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm sure I posted another post here... must have nit hit send ^^;



Noir said:


> Oh lightsaber duel is so on! And yes to Tachikoma!



Oh yus yus~!



MsGreenLantern said:


>



I see your neko and raise you one inu!... Menchi!






And one more pic of me trying to look like Gendo from Eva






Thanks everyone who commented on my earlier pics ^^!


----------



## pdesil071189 (Aug 17, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> you should post them-i'm sure they would be pretty neat....
> 
> ===========================
> 
> ...



Here this one is probably the best of what I got


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 17, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Thanks everyone who commented on my earlier pics ^^!



Great Picture T-Bear .. don't take those sunglasses off


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 17, 2009)

How's this for nerdery- I'm more excited about the _Tron Legacy _trailer than I've been for most other movies (with a few noteworthy exceptions).

Seeing it in HD with headphones on? Bliss.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2009)

Does Chess Club count as nerdy?

I met my last boyfriend in chess club. I also had an online bf for a year and a half that I met in a chess lounge....I admired his strong chess skills and high rating. I so e-loved that man...:wubu:

I'm such a chess tramp....show me your bishop? :batting: 

I also have 100s of pictures of fairies on my HD. I pretend to be a fairy queen in those chess lounges. That's really kind of nerdy to some... :blush: 

View attachment chess dominatrix.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 17, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does Chess Club count as nerdy?
> 
> I met my last boyfriend in chess club. I also had an online bf for a year and a half that I met in a chess lounge....I admired his strong chess skills and high rating. I so e-loved that man...:wubu:
> 
> ...



Greenie: That is a great picture. How long have you been playing Chess? I remember as a kid the big deal that was made with Bobby Fischer. Chess Clubs just opened everywhere in the City....You make a cute addition to the Nerd Cause


----------



## pdesil071189 (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is a Addition to my obsessions with lightning. This was filmed by Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BgGZOHhgZ4


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 17, 2009)

pdesil071189 said:


> Here is a Addition to my obsessions with lightning. This was filmed by Me
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5BgGZOHhgZ4



that is a scary lightning strike....cool video


----------



## pdesil071189 (Aug 17, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> that is a scary lightning strike....cool video



I gotta admit I put myself in danger there lol


----------



## pickleman357 (Aug 18, 2009)

I still have my orginal Voltron toy, as well as every Bill Nye episode.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 18, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Seeing it in HD with headphones on? Bliss.


I hear that; when the first full Star Trek trailer came out last year, I just HAD to see it in the UNCA recording studio real quick, on the (big!) widescreen monitor and playing through the studio speakers, and looking over my shoulder for the "'scuse me wtf you doin'?" police. Just in case.


----------



## ladle (Aug 18, 2009)

BbwPennyLane said:


> hahaha you look so proud in that pic...
> i love it.



It was one hell of a rock!
The puzzled look I got when I asked someone to take my picture with a big rock...:doh:


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Aug 18, 2009)

A pic of myself at Mega-Con, down here in Orlando this past year. 

View attachment Smart gun Small.jpg


View attachment Pulse Rifel small.jpg


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Aug 18, 2009)

If this stuff I bought at Otakon doesn't qualify me as a full-out nerd, I dunno what will.







GFF Gundam was a bit of a disappointment, but I've warmed up to it. I effin' love the Revoltech guys, the model kit was worth it, the Cromartie High School movie was one of the weirdest things I'd seen for a long time and I loved every bit of it, and that print was far too awesome to miss out on.

If you guys want Otakon pics, I could do that. Spread the nerdiness and such.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 18, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Greenie: That is a great picture. How long have you been playing Chess? I remember as a kid the big deal that was made with Bobby Fischer. Chess Clubs just opened everywhere in the City....You make a cute addition to the Nerd Cause



I learned the basic moves of chess when I was 8 years old. I was the only girl in Chess Club my freshman year of HS. There were two of us in my sophomore year 

I didn't learn about the three parts of the game, openings, tactics, etc until I hit the yahoo chess lounges back in 2004. I realized what a "world forum" it was and it's much easier to get your arse kicked there than it was in this dinky place I live. Many players there were kind enough to go over games and possible moves with me as well as teaching me more of the things you really need to know to play the game effectively. 
You have to study/read books and practice a lot to ever really become good at chess. My favorite games are usually ones where a better player lets me go back and redo moves and shows me the possibilities if I had played a different scenario. I'm not good at seeing moves ahead like some are. You need to be able to see ahead three moves- those that can see five or more are usually the better players.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 18, 2009)

I love me some Nerds!


----------



## tootsmendozer (Aug 18, 2009)

i collect transformers, here is a picture of some of my collection, i mostly collect the classics and universe line for there closeness to G1 and just for how cool they are, as you can see i collect primes also heh.





















also you may notice sitting on top of one of my primes there is a prime with no actuall armour on, thats naked prime and he is a sexual deviant, hence the sultry possition hes in lol


----------



## tootsmendozer (Aug 18, 2009)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> If this stuff I bought at Otakon doesn't qualify me as a full-out nerd, I dunno what will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sweet gurran lagann revoltech i see there and is that a totoro print as well? awesome, hey you like gundamn fix figuration? im selling a few if your interested lol


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 18, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I love me some Nerds!



And Nerds love you!



Heading_for_the_Light said:


> *snip*



Win on many levels~




tootsmendozer said:


> *snip*



Its... So... Beautiful!

I shall try and get round to taking pics of my mecha toys... soon


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 18, 2009)

tootsmendozer said:


> i collect transformers, here is a picture of some of my collection, i mostly collect the classics and universe line for there closeness to G1 and just for how cool they are, as you can see i collect primes also heh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanna take them down and play with them...Sweet collection you got going on there!



T-Bear said:


> And Nerds love you!
> I shall try and get round to taking pics of my mecha toys... soon


 
Awww  :kiss2: Your too sweet!


----------



## tootsmendozer (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for the liking of my collection guys ^^ i have loads more but they're boxed up for when i have more room lol


----------



## Crystal (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh wow! Beaucoup de Transformers! Hehe.

...good Lord, I'm lame.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 18, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> This how much of a geek I am this is my comic, manga and anime collection.



That's one dandy collection!

I don't have too many anime figures or posters but I've got lots of manga and anime and a big comic collection. I've even got a few mangas in Japanese and I'm teaching myself how to read them. Yes, I'll take pics when I get a chance.

Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 18, 2009)

comaseason said:


> Awesome thread!
> 
> Here's me in my favorite t-shirt
> 
> ...




Any gal with Smothers Brothers and Jonathan Winters LPs is aces in my book! :happy:

Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 18, 2009)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Okay so...I can easily say that my anime/art book/toy/manga/posters dwarf what has been shown so far after 15 years of collecting, [my crowning piece is my 1979 copy of JUNE yaoi manga magazine in mint condition] unfortunately this nerd doesn't own a digicam to proove the size of her collection right now. So!
> Otakon
> 
> 
> ...




I had plans to go to Otakon again this year (I was last there in 2002) but they fell apart on me at the last minute. T__T

Great con, though!

Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 18, 2009)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> If this stuff I bought at Otakon doesn't qualify me as a full-out nerd, I dunno what will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the Cromartie High School movie...very odd but I loved it, too. :happy:

Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay, I might have shared some of these pics on Dims before:







My LOST mug waits to be filled with green tea.







Me and EC Comics/Mad Magazine great Al Feldstein at a Pittsburgh Comicon







This librarian's favorite anime character: Yomiko Readman from "Read or Die"







Me at the Baltimore Comicon in 2006







Me in the Batmobile at Megacon some years back



Let the nerdiness continue!

Dennis


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 18, 2009)

Still a Skye fan said:


> *snip*



Yomiko Readman :wubu: ... I want that!


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Aug 19, 2009)

tootsmendozer said:


> sweet gurran lagann revoltech i see there and is that a totoro print as well? awesome, hey you like gundamn fix figuration? im selling a few if your interested lol



Actually man, I'm not getting another GFF figure, the lack of articulation sorta killed the fun for me. I still play with the figures too much to get any more of these guys. It actually took me a week and a transformation to the other MS to warm up enough to this one not to sell it.

I could've gotten a MG Char's Zaku II 2.0 with that money....

But I am at peace with that now.



Anyway, more pictures. I'm sorry if they're a bit big. 



I'll add another Optimus Prime to the mix, for one.







The GFF figure in question, in the form I actually liked. F90 Gundam.






The completed model kit, Char's Rick Dom from the Mobile Suit Gundam novels.






And something from earlier today. Did a thread on the Guitar forum I go to on my newly arrived Devi Ever fuzz pedal, with the Revoltechs helping me unpack it. So here they are taking a break after moving it next to my other pedals for a "family" shot.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 19, 2009)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> And something from earlier today. Did a thread on the Guitar forum I go to on my newly arrived Devi Ever fuzz pedal, with the Revoltechs helping me unpack it. So here they are taking a break after moving it next to my other pedals for a "family" shot.



*The Blue Robot next to the Over Drive Switch is that Gigantor?*


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Aug 19, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *The Blue Robot next to the Over Drive Switch is that Gigantor?*



Hell yes it is, sir. from the Revoltech line. only like $15, he came with a stand, an "evil" head, a damaged arm, three different pairs of hands, and some flame to stick in his rocket backpack. Amazingly articulated. Frickin' awesome.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 19, 2009)

My models. 

View attachment aurora.JPG


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Aug 19, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> My models.



Is that a stuffed animal Gremlin?  I want one!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 19, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> My models.



I have every single one of those models, except for the Bride of Frankenstein one. I built mine when I was a little kid (7-9 years old), so the paint jobs on your models are far better than mine.

I did spot a "Bride" model kit at an antique show a couple years back but it was priced out of my budget.

Awesome models!

Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 19, 2009)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Hell yes it is, sir. from the Revoltech line. only like $15, he came with a stand, an "evil" head, a damaged arm, three different pairs of hands, and some flame to stick in his rocket backpack. Amazingly articulated. Frickin' awesome.



That's a damn cool Gigantor!

Dennis...wishes he had an evil head:happy:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 19, 2009)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Is that a stuffed animal Gremlin?  I want one!!



Yep, that's Stripe from the movie Gremlins. Have a bunch of Gizmos too. 



Still a Skye fan said:


> I have every single one of those models, except for the Bride of Frankenstein one. I built mine when I was a little kid (7-9 years old), so the paint jobs on your models are far better than mine.



Thanks, built and painted them all myself except for a couple that are restores I fixed and repainted. I've seen these painted absolutely amazing with airbrushes but I wanted to stick with vintage look and style.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 19, 2009)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Hell yes it is, sir. from the Revoltech line. only like $15, he came with a stand, an "evil" head, a damaged arm, three different pairs of hands, and some flame to stick in his rocket backpack. Amazingly articulated. Frickin' awesome.



HftL: seeing Gigantor brings back such wonderful kiddie memories for me. This was one of the first anime cartoons that was aired on WPIXTV-Channel 11
( Now the WB) along with AstroBoy - Tobor the 8 Man.  




Jack Skellington said:


> My models.



Jack are those Horror Movie Monsters Model Kits from the Comic Book Ads of the late 60's????


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 19, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Jack are those Horror Movie Monsters Model Kits from the Comic Book Ads of the late 60's????



Yep, I love Aurora models. I'm especially proud of how my Prisoner turned out.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't quite know how to show off my nerdiness. Off course, I have all kinds of films by Scorsese, books, posters, videotaped interviews... not so strange. Oh, and my obessions with every Republican president... that's weirder. Books, yes. Pictures, indeed. Videos, several... including funerals. CDs with speeches, buttons, t-shirts... yeah. It's a bit strange as I see what I have written.


----------



## PhatChk (Aug 22, 2009)

Still a Skye fan said:


> That's one dandy collection!
> 
> I don't have too many anime figures or posters but I've got lots of manga and anime and a big comic collection. I've even got a few mangas in Japanese and I'm teaching myself how to read them. Yes, I'll take pics when I get a chance.
> 
> Dennis




^_^ Thanks! 
I do have lots Jap manga. What I like to do is try to figure out their name and then try to find them eng dub. I am really bad reading kanji, I am only so-so with romaji. which really doesn't help -_- as nothing written that way.


----------



## Keb (Aug 23, 2009)

Learn katakana, and then hiragana. Kanji will take forever, but half the words in Katakana are actually English words (slightly warped in many cases) and you can work them out. Hiragana is the phonetic alphabet so many Japanese words are written in it, though of course Kanji is essential for full literacy.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, realized I didn't post any Otakon pics yet, PhatChk suggested I should, so here's a taste then.






^Lucky Star cast, was in the restaurant/hotel lobby we needed to meet the rest of our crew at. 






^Kingdom Hearts photo shoot.






^This might not need a caption.






Jack Sparrow, apparently having his way with the princess from that Enchanted movie. 


Just a taste, more can come up if you want them.


----------



## mediaboy (Aug 23, 2009)

dungeouns and dragons is just another reason to drink


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 23, 2009)

How many plumb bob collectors do you know?






. . .and here's most of the cookbooks


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, here are four pics of myself at work.

1st two are from my last day of work at my other Job.
Ans. 1 - Yes, I do eat babies on a regular basis, thus the drawing
Ans. 2 - Yes, I am a big fan of Jurassic Park, and my co-workers got me a goodbye cake symbolizing how much I love the franchise.

The other 2 are of me at my job at Universal.
Ans. 1 - Yes, that is the the train from Back to the Future 3
Ans. 2 - Yes, that is a Jeep from Jurassic Park 2 : The Lost World 

View attachment Xymogen Goodbye Small.jpg


View attachment Xymogen Goodbye small (2).jpg


View attachment BTTF Train Small.jpg


View attachment Ingen Small.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anyone in this thread play chess?


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Aug 24, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does anyone in this thread play chess?



Yes, I do, and rather well I might add. 

To add to my growing nerd rep, in High School I was a member of the strategic games club, my senior year i was elected president of the club.


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes! I do! Oh, sorry. I misread 'chess' as 'chest'. Nevermind. :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2009)

Clonenumber47 said:


> Yes, I do, and rather well I might add.
> 
> To add to my growing nerd rep, in High School I was a member of the strategic games club, my senior year i was elected president of the club.



Got a rating? :batting:


----------



## Clonenumber47 (Aug 24, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Got a rating? :batting:



No rating, just played with friends and the classmates of the club, never really outside the school.


----------



## PhatChk (Aug 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *You all look adorable - heck not only do you look gorgeous in your dress -:wubu: how the heck did u convince your Mom to join in * :happy:
> 
> Because mami love me! lol plus she likes anime. ^_^


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Got a rating? :batting:





Clonenumber47 said:


> No rating, just played with friends and the classmates of the club, never really outside the school.








*The Black Cat (1934) *

*Are any of you fans of movies that feature Chess?*


*Black Cat- Clip (Chess Scene)*


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> tonynyc said:
> 
> 
> > *You all look adorable - heck not only do you look gorgeous in your dress -:wubu: how the heck did u convince your Mom to join in * :happy:
> ...


----------



## Tania (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that everything I do is nerdy. I wore a regency gown to my moot court final. And an 1880 natural form gown to my law school graduation. Further, said gown was a replica of May Archer's Newport dress from the 1993 Martin Scorsese adaptation of _Age of Innocence_. I've also got copies of Ellen Olenska's red dinner dress and at-home gown (the beautiful light blue concoction worn during the "I can't love you unless I give you up" scene). 

I collect Disney theme park audio and swanky old vinyl (my latest purchase was George Bruns' "Moonlight Time in Old Hawaii," most of which became part of the second incarnation of the Adventureland Veranda area music loop at Walt Disney World's Magic Kingdom), books relating to the Romanovs, ephemera relating to midcentury transAtlantic luxury liners, Frances Folsom Cleveland memorabilia, 19th century fashion plates, antique jewelry, and other assorted geeky crap. My most treasured nerd-posessions are my Constantine the Great coin from the first half of the fourth century AD, my grandmother's WW2 ration book, my 1850 mourning brooch (it has real HAIR in it, lol!), and my first edition/first printing of _Gone With the Wind_. 

I have a major thing for Corona Park, the Unisphere, and the 64-65 World's Fair. I enjoy SPACE! Age everything and wear stupid sixties tiki dresses like the eshakti one I just posted to the fashion board. 

I also have a crush on James Madison. _Federalist_ 10 and 51 make me all fluttery and I think Dude and Dolley were a hot hot hot HOT couple. 

Oh, and I dedicated years of my life to the _Emma_ Adaptations Pages. 

There. I challenge you to call me anything BUT a raging nerd-dork. 

View attachment 3-2.jpg


View attachment 15-2.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2009)

Tania said:


> I'm pretty sure that everything I do is nerdy. I wore a regency gown to my moot court final. And an 1880 natural form gown to my law school graduation. Further, said gown was a replica of May Archer's Newport dress from the 1993 Martin Scorsese adaptation of _Age of Innocence_. I've also got copies of Ellen Olenska's red dinner dress and at-home gown (the beautiful light blue concoction worn during the "I can't love you unless I give you up" scene).
> 
> I collect Disney theme park audio and swanky old vinyl (my latest purchase was George Bruns' "Moonlight Time in Old Hawaii," most of which became part of the second incarnation of the Adventureland Veranda area music loop at Walt Disney World's Magic Kingdom), books relating to the Romanovs, ephemera relating to midcentury transAtlantic luxury liners, Frances Folsom Cleveland memorabilia, 19th century fashion plates, antique jewelry, and other assorted geeky crap. My most treasured nerd-posessions are my Constantine the Great coin from the first half of the fourth century AD, my grandmother's WW2 ration book, my 1850 mourning brooch (it has real HAIR in it, lol!), and my first edition/first printing of _Gone With the Wind_.
> 
> ...



*Barrister Tania:
What a cute outfit - you look adorable - what was the reaction of your classmates and Professors seeing you in that great dress?...

So are you more of a Fan of the 64 World's Fair ( I went as a kid) vs. the 1939 World's Fair? The sad thing was that the '64 World's Fair loss money and folks here tend to be more nostalgic for the 1939 World's Fair.







Now being out in the West Coast... Have you ever had any interest in the
San Francisco World's Fair of 1939- Is anything left in that city that honors that fair?... 

Here's a Clip  San Francisco World Fair ....

*


----------



## Tania (Aug 26, 2009)

Tony, most of my classmates at Boalt thought I was a weirdo. Heh. 

Nice Trylon/Perisphere cover! That's totally rad. 

Yeah, I'm a 64/65 person. I like the 39 fair too, but I'm not obsessed with it. I first became interested in the latter NYWF because of the Disney connection; I'm a huge classic Imagineering fan, so the Fair attractions Developed by WED for the GE Progressland, Ford, Pepsi/UNICEF, and Illinois pavilions were a natural segue into my general fair fandom. I actually worked as an attractions hostess in Walt Disney Story/Great Moments With Mr. Lincoln at Disneyland, a fair connection of which I'm kinda proud! 

I'm also a fan of midcentury modern architecture, googie, tiki, space age stuff...so the fair architecture of the sixties is appealing to me anyway. 

Do you remember much of the 64 fair? Do you remember exactly when you went and what you saw? Samantha shared some of her photos a few months ago...it was awsome to hear her stories about visiting the fair as a little girl. 






OH! And to answer your question about the Golden Gate International Exposition, there isn't much left. There are a very few architectural remnants left on Treasure Island, but I never saw any of them personally. I have a couple of aluminum coins my grandmother got at the exposition, though, and a cool trivet made out of asbestos, ha! Actually, we have two such trivets. My dad has the one his mom got at the fair, and I have an identical one (in much better condition) that he recently purchased for me.


----------



## steve-aka (Aug 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *The Black Cat (1934) *
> 
> *Are any of you fans of movies that feature Chess?*
> 
> ...



Here's another classic movie featuring chess:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Are any of you fans of movies that feature Chess?*



Not especially for me....but I did used to watch an instructional video with an e-friend. We both turned the video on at the same time and would message about it as we watched.

I do so love this Madonna video- because I love Madonna, the song and the chess element. Three good things wrapped up together :bow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaNjCal26CM


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2009)

Tania said:


> Tony, most of my classmates at Boalt thought I was a weirdo. Heh.
> 
> Nice Trylon/Perisphere cover! That's totally rad.
> 
> ...



*
Tania:
I have some memories of the Fair (Pepsi Cola Pavilion);but, My older Brother certainly had better memories. I will see what pictures I can find- and scan. *


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Not especially for me....but I did used to watch an instructional video with an e-friend. We both turned the video on at the same time and would message about it as we watched.
> 
> I do so love this Madonna video- because I love Madonna, the song and the chess element. Three good things wrapped up together :bow:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaNjCal26CM



*
Cool VIdeo- Now Greenie do u play with folks online?.... I never got into Chess- though I do like different games. Do you like Backgammon? 

*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 26, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Cool VIdeo- Now Greenie do u play with folks online?.... I never got into Chess- though I do like different games. Do you like Backgammon?
> 
> *



I used to be quite the regular in yahoo chess. 

I used to play backgammon with my ex-bf and his boss sometimes- I met them both at chess club


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 26, 2009)

Chess is one of those things I really enjoyed playing. I considered myself an amateur at best, because as GEF pointed out, you need to think several moves ahead, and use strategies and maneuvers... I kinda go with the flow - I see moves to come, but I usually overthink all possibilities, and end up confusing myself. LoL It's definitely a game I wish I had more practice at... But then two of my best friends were like, head of the Chess Club at my school, and read BOOKS on it... I lost motivation when I realized how poorly I truly played.


----------



## Tania (Aug 27, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Tania:
> I have some memories of the Fair (Pepsi Cola Pavilion);but, My older Brother certainly had better memories. I will see what pictures I can find- and scan. *



Awesome! It's a Small World! Do you remember the Tower of the Four Winds?


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 27, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> Here's another classic movie featuring chess:



Dammit, I was gonna post this.

Love this movie, by the way. It's absolutely hilarious in a lot of parts, but people don't seem to realize it because the iconic image is that one of the solemn game with death.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 27, 2009)

Tania said:


> Awesome! It's a Small World! Do you remember the Tower of the Four Winds?



*Tania:
I'd have to defer to my older brother on that one-I wasn't even in grade school yet.

Now I do recall the special trains that the MTA had I think there were turquoise... 

*

Here is a link to the NYC Subway MAP celebrating the Fair 

*NYC Subway(1964)*

I just look at the Map and am Amazed on the simplicity (number of Subway Lines) displayed - not so now.... 

http://subwaynut.com/mapscans/wff.jpg

===============








*Suburban Transit got into the act as well*

New Haven RR

http://www.nhrhta.org/htdocs/images0698.htm


----------



## steve-aka (Aug 27, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Dammit, I was gonna post this.
> 
> Love this movie, by the way. It's absolutely hilarious in a lot of parts, but people don't seem to realize it because the iconic image is that one of the solemn game with death.



Hah! I beat you!

Erm, at any rate, I love _The Seventh Seal_, one of my all-time faves. It does indeed have several funny parts, as do many of Bergman's films. I saw it for the first time when I was a mere lad of 18 in a film appreciation class at my first attempt at college. I remember sitting in my seat slowly sinking down and gradually having my suburban white boy brain melted and reshaped by this awesome flick. It was around this time that I also saw a John Waters film festival at my local art house theater in Seattle. They showed all of his features that were released at the time. I even got to see Polyester in Odorama! Man, talk about an eye-opening, mind-blowing year of cinema! I guess you might say I'm a film nerd, I mean I have close to 500 movies on my Netflix queue (can't have any more than that, believe me I KNOW)...

What was I talkin' about? Oh, yeah, _The Seventh Seal_, yeah, great flick!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 27, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Chess is one of those things I really enjoyed playing. I considered myself an amateur at best, because as GEF pointed out, you need to think several moves ahead, and use strategies and maneuvers... I kinda go with the flow - I see moves to come, but I usually overthink all possibilities, and end up confusing myself. LoL It's definitely a game I wish I had more practice at... But then two of my best friends were like, head of the Chess Club at my school, and read BOOKS on it... I lost motivation when I realized how poorly I truly played.



I understand how you feel- it's hard to stay motivated when you get the crap kicked out of you a lot....but it makes the wins all the more sweeter


----------



## Tania (Aug 27, 2009)

That map is awesome, Tony! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 28, 2009)

Tania said:


> That map is awesome, Tony! Thanks for sharing it!



*Glad you enjoyed the Map- here's a wonderful picture of the Subway Car*


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, on the matter of chess, I was in chess club in middle school, which was an interesting experience at some level. wasnt' much interest to keep it going though. 

I'd consider myself an average player with one ace strategy, which can be beaten pretty easily but can end the game in about five moves.

Additionally, combining my recent interest in Doctor Who with chess, enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc1dX3xyA88


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 30, 2009)

I made up my own defensive move in Chess, or at least I believe it's an "original." The only reason I call it a move is because it's symmetrical. Problem is, anytime I use it, the people I play against just wait until I'm finished setting it up, and then I go "uhhhhh......." Haha!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 30, 2009)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> Well, on the matter of chess, I was in chess club in middle school, which was an interesting experience at some level. wasnt' much interest to keep it going though.
> 
> I'd consider myself an average player with one ace strategy, which can be beaten pretty easily but can end the game in about five moves.
> 
> ...




Those "five move strategies" aren't really strategies to any player that ranks over 1300....


They are only good on the really inexperienced- and can take away from your development.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Aug 31, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Those "five move strategies" aren't really strategies to any player that ranks over 1300....
> 
> 
> They are only good on the really inexperienced- and can take away from your development.




oh hell, I can't even begin to figure how low I'd rank on an actual scale. I'm definitely not in it for the serious or anything. Besides, I'm more one to work off the fly than to have any genuine long-term strategies, inherent laziness more than anything but I like to think it would throw off the more experienced player.

Probably doesn't though. :doh:


----------



## Paquito (Aug 31, 2009)

I was in the chess club in middle school. That's about the extent of my nerdiness.

Though I'll have you know that I held the title of Novice with pride.:happy:


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 31, 2009)

Heading_for_the_Light said:


> oh hell, I can't even begin to figure how low I'd rank on an actual scale. I'm definitely not in it for the serious or anything. Besides, I'm more one to work off the fly than to have any genuine long-term strategies, inherent laziness more than anything but I like to think it would throw off the more experienced player.
> 
> Probably doesn't though. :doh:



Trust me, sometimes, the whole "not using a strategy at all" really can frustrate other players who DO plan moves with nary a thought. I found out when playing Chess and Stratego (though I've only played that twice) against my one friend that, though I may never win, I make him really work for it. For playing board games, I've accepted the role of "annoying nuisance" with open arms.


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Sep 1, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Trust me, sometimes, the whole "not using a strategy at all" really can frustrate other players who DO plan moves with nary a thought. I found out when playing Chess and Stratego (though I've only played that twice) against my one friend that, though I may never win, I make him really work for it. For playing board games, I've accepted the role of "annoying nuisance" with open arms.




This post is definitely deserving of a :bow: and a.....well a thumbs up smiley, but we apparently don't have one.

Damn, I remember the Godzilla forum I used to go to, we had custom-made emoticons of all the monsters and stuff....was awesome....

......but I digress. Ah yeah, Stratego, have a Lord of the Rings themed version of that around here somewhere, played it once or twice, then got tucked away.....I've been playing Civilization III more than anything recently, not quite a board game but it acts like one. Lets my imagination go a little crazy with alternate world theories and that sort of thing, lol.


----------



## archivaltype (Sep 1, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> dungeouns and dragons is just another reason to drink



Especially when your DM is a jerkface and traps in you in gelatinous cube. FOREVER. Um...what?
:wubu: I haven't played forever. I should start again. I need another reason to drink. :happy:


----------



## snuffy2000 (Sep 1, 2009)

BEHOLD!!!!!



























Now this picture is a repost, but not alot of people know the story behind it. My ex told me to send a picture to her of me making an anime face, so this is what happened.....


----------



## Noir (Sep 6, 2009)

WoW mini's along with the actual Game.






Monsterpocalypse- Another Mini Game






Born and raised on these bad boys






Of course Magic the Gathering as well.


----------



## OkumaIronpaws (Sep 6, 2009)

The only real photographic evidence of my nerdiness. Yes, that is the Hufflepuff crest from Harry Potter on my left forearm. On the other arm, I have a symbol for Malkavian Antitribu clan from Vampire: the Masquerade. I'd like to get a full forearm sleeve of geekdom eventually, topping it off with a D20 where my wrist and top of my hand meet.


----------



## OkumaIronpaws (Sep 6, 2009)

archivaltype said:


> Especially when your DM is a jerkface and traps in you in gelatinous cube. FOREVER. Um...what?
> :wubu: I haven't played forever. I should start again. I need another reason to drink. :happy:


Oh, I've devised the ultimate TPK trap for D&D. Permanency-enhanced Maximized delayed blast fireballs positioned to be hidden as torches lighting a large door. About 8 of them should do the trick. Even devised a trick to prevent Evasion classes from living through it.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 6, 2009)

Noir said:


> Of course Magic the Gathering as well.



I used to love that game, and if I still had cards I would probably still play and collect.... but one of my so-called friends decided to "borrow" my cards once, at least the decks I had assembled. Gave him 5 decks in total, so roughly 300 cards. Then he "accidentally threw them in the bag with all his other cards" and they just happened to not be wrapped or bundled or anything, and instead of taking the time to find them for me or anything considerate like that, I just had him pay me $40. Oh, and I had to ask him about the cards, too, not like he came to ME about it. LoL After that little incident, I never really had the heart to start all over, as what little cards I had left were pretty much useless, and all the new decks had weird abilities I never understood. Though some of my GOOD friends still have decks, none of them actively play or collect anymore, so there's not much incentive to start again. But tooting my own horn here, I had a couple of really solid decks, and I wasn't bad at the game in general.


----------



## Noir (Sep 6, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I used to love that game, and if I still had cards I would probably still play and collect.... but one of my so-called friends decided to "borrow" my cards once, at least the decks I had assembled. Gave him 5 decks in total, so roughly 300 cards. Then he "accidentally threw them in the bag with all his other cards" and they just happened to not be wrapped or bundled or anything, and instead of taking the time to find them for me or anything considerate like that, I just had him pay me $40. Oh, and I had to ask him about the cards, too, not like he came to ME about it. LoL After that little incident, I never really had the heart to start all over, as what little cards I had left were pretty much useless, and all the new decks had weird abilities I never understood. Though some of my GOOD friends still have decks, none of them actively play or collect anymore, so there's not much incentive to start again. But tooting my own horn here, I had a couple of really solid decks, and I wasn't bad at the game in general.



wow that sucks. I had a similar run in with my original magic cards. So lame. Well if you ever get back in hit me up. I have kinda dwindled in playing myself but i recently got some of the newer set and I see where they are going with it. Definitely somthing i could get back into in depth.


----------



## Tanuki (Sep 12, 2009)

Noir said:


> Of course Magic the Gathering as well.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I always wanted to try Magic the Gathering, but no one would ever play with me o.o!


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Sep 26, 2009)

Bit of a model kit update, just ordered five more model kits this week, had a fun time getting through all of them, and here's the new group shot. all my Gundam model kits (I have additional action figures, but I usually don't display those), the two tall ones in 1/100 scale and the others all 1/144. 

Zeon mobile suits more towards the right, Federations suits more towards the left, oddball kits that don't quite fit anywhere are the three in the middle.


----------



## tootsmendozer (Oct 3, 2009)

holy shit thats a load of nice gundam there.
now behold my classics prime with his TAW god sword!




every heroic robot leader needs a sword thats bigger then he is


----------



## pickleman357 (Oct 6, 2009)

tootsmendozer said:


> every heroic robot leader needs a sword thats bigger then he is


 
Dude, that's badass!


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Dec 3, 2009)

tootsmendozer said:


> holy shit thats a load of nice gundam there.
> now behold my classics prime with his TAW god sword!
> 
> 
> ...



Bumping this thread for awesome Prime. Very nice dude.


----------



## Ivy (Dec 4, 2009)

this thread is basically porn for me. i have a pretty fierce nerd fetish. :smitten:


----------



## MatthewB (Dec 4, 2009)

Do two full cases of DVD taken with me to college count? :wubu:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Dec 4, 2009)

Nerds are hot! :wubu:


----------



## comaseason (Dec 4, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> Nerds are hot! :wubu:



Word.
........


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 4, 2009)

Does this apply?


----------



## comaseason (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes. Reading classic literature = hot


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 4, 2009)

Nerds = hot.


----------



## Nexis (Dec 4, 2009)

Does the fact I have over 60 games for the GambeBoy Pocket, Game Boy Color, GameBoy Advance, and Nintendo DS count me for this? And yes, a fair amount of those games are of the Pokemon franchise, not afriad to say it XD


----------



## MatthewB (Dec 5, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Nerds = hot.


*AnnMarie* = HOT. :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 5, 2009)

I prefer nerds with big.........pocket protectors


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 5, 2009)

Nerds ARE hot, it's true. I am currently dating a guy who converted one of the 3 bedrooms in his house in to a server room (as in, computer servers). He's the biggest geek ever but it's totally adorable! :happy:


----------



## Rowan (Dec 5, 2009)

Keb said:


> Hm, I've shown most of these pics on DIMs before, but I think they might qualify me! (Oh, and my dad, an actual rocket scientist, has a slide rule tie clip. It's among his favorites.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I had that kind of talent! You are one rockin seamstress! I love your outfits


----------



## Rowan (Dec 5, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> I always wanted to try Magic the Gathering, but no one would ever play with me o.o!



I love MtG, I used to have it on the computer years ago, and unfortunately I havent found it for any of the newer operating systems which makes me sad  I miss playing Magic.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm a theory nerd, and this is my Captain Kirk.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Dec 9, 2009)

No more pictures for me, but I did special order a rare collectors edition of the Anime adaptation of "Berserk" .


----------



## tootsmendozer (Dec 10, 2009)

issak clark from dead space, a very cool light up feature in teh head and back and also




00 gundam and 0 raiser heh


----------



## The Fez (Dec 10, 2009)

*plays World of Warcraft and other online RPG's*

'nuff said


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 30, 2010)

If you can tolerate the oddly-placed not-safe-for-work ad graphics, I bring you:

About 3,000 Star Wars figures

and an incalculable amount of virginity.

Although some of us may be inclined to walk up and kneel in respect to a true master of such an awesome collection, I have to wonder what gf who hears "let's go over to my place...I have some cool stuff" wouldn't balk after seeing all this stuff.

Then again if he had a Han Solo in Carbonite sitting in the living room, she may be all ready to go just from that.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 30, 2010)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> If you can tolerate the oddly-placed not-safe-for-work ad graphics, I bring you:
> 
> About 3,000 Star Wars figures
> 
> ...



What movie is that again?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 30, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> What movie is that again?



Sorry...I thought everyone had seen Avatar by now.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 30, 2010)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Sorry...I thought everyone had seen Avatar by now.



Really? No. thank. you.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 31, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Really? No. thank. you.



Surly, go see Avatar and get in on the film phenomenon of the decade before we have to spank you, and I don't mean that in a "thank you, sir, may I have another!" sort of way....

I mean, it's got tall blue aliens who get all telepathic with their planet and screw through their ponytails! How can you NOT get on board with that?


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 31, 2010)

Another nerd over here. Mostly cartoon and comic book nerd. I know a lot about the history of American animated cartoon and comics. I like the old stuff, mostly for the art. I can tell you who directed what cartoon for most studios and sometimes who animated what scene. I don't have any pictures to post. (Sorry ladies )


----------



## PhatChk (Feb 2, 2010)

Something I bought today

Who would have pass this???

Okay by posting this I know I am exposing my true nerd side if anyone had a doubt about it. 

View attachment 17136_283615375605_648860605_3321275_1046883_n.jpg


View attachment 17136_283617245605_648860605_3321277_2871973_n.jpg


View attachment 17136_283618625605_648860605_3321279_4201243_n.jpg


View attachment 17136_284132175605_648860605_3322922_7418965_n.jpg


----------



## Tad (Feb 2, 2010)

PhatChk said:


> Something I bought today
> 
> Who would have pass this???
> 
> Okay by posting this I know I am exposing my true nerd side if anyone had a doubt about it.



Heh, that is awesome!


----------



## Noir (Feb 2, 2010)

thought a few would get a chuckle out of this. This was posted in the employees bathroom of my last work place.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 2, 2010)

Noir said:


> thought a few would get a chuckle out of this. This was posted in the employees bathroom of my last work place.



"In his bathroom at R'lyeh dead Cthulhu sits pinching a loaf."


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 2, 2010)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> "In his bathroom at R'lyeh dead Cthulhu sits pinching a loaf."



C'thulhu feces'tagn!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Feb 8, 2010)

just a sample of some of the boardgames in my cupboards

ooh err missus! 

View attachment DSCF0224.jpg


View attachment DSCF0225.jpg


----------



## Melian (Feb 8, 2010)

1. Cosplaying
2. One shelving unit of several...that Genesis plays in HD, btw....
3. Home-made custom DS
4. Some gamer/LOTR tats


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (Feb 12, 2010)

Melian said:


> 1. Cosplaying
> 2. One shelving unit of several...that Genesis plays in HD, btw....
> 3. Home-made custom DS
> 4. Some gamer/LOTR tats



fantastic tats - and wow - love the Shodan case for the DS :happy:


----------



## Micara (Mar 10, 2010)

How did I miss this thread?!?!

Okay, I am a giant dork for Harry Potter. I've went to the book releases; I write fanfiction; I consider Snape to be the perfect man. My avatar is actually a pic of me dressed up as Bellatrix Lestrange for the Book 7 release. So it's no surprise that I jump at the chance to dork out at a Harry Potter festival once a year.

These pics are me, on the left, as Dolores Umbridge- with another Umbridge. (Obviously, polyjuice potion was at work here.)

My daughter Meg as Winky, the house elf (yes, I made the costume and forced her to wear it. I am mean.)

My daughter Meg at the Book 7 release as Luna Lovegood.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 11, 2010)

Micara said:


> How did I miss this thread?!?!
> 
> Okay, I am a giant dork for Harry Potter. I've went to the book releases; I write fanfiction; I consider Snape to be the perfect man. My avatar is actually a pic of me dressed up as Bellatrix Lestrange for the Book 7 release. So it's no surprise that I jump at the chance to dork out at a Harry Potter festival once a year.
> 
> ...



You are far more awesome than Umbridge. Your daughter looks cute as Winky. You did a nice job with those costumes. Good work. :bow:


----------



## Heading_for_the_Light (Jul 23, 2010)

I hereby resurrect a thread that deserves to be brought back. And with excellent timing as well, for today began Comicon. Any of you people lucky enough to be attending?


----------

